# Maru CX3 - New 3x3x3



## cyoubx (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

First and foremost, I apologize for another "new 3x3 thread."

I posted a thread a long time ago about designing my own 3x3 called the CX3. I got it 3D printed on Shapeways and it turned out to be quite good.
Through a series of fortunate events, that cube has become mass produced by Maru.***

I started this design project in May 2012 and I had no intentions of getting it into mass production. But what started out as a design exercise for me has blossomed into a unique and fulfilling experience. I want to thank my family, friends, and viewers on YouTube for giving me the direction, guidance, and support I needed. And of course, a huge thank you to Maru for making it possible to share my work*** with others around the world.


Feel free to post questions and such. I'll check frequently to answer any questions or concerns people may have.

Here is a picture taken from Maru's FB page:



Spoiler













Special thanks to Rob for helping me make this thread. You're the Brest!


**To be very clear:* the Maru CX3 is not exactly my design. It was _inspired_ by my work. Thus, the name of the cube is a reference to the prototypes I created and acts as a form of credit. I don't actually own any legal rights to the design nor the product. Nevertheless, I'm happy my design didn't go unnoticed by the community.

_OP will be updated as needed._

--
Albert


*FAQ*
_Can I be a tester?_
I would love to be able to have everyone be a tester for the cube. Unfortunately, I'm not in control of that decision. Sorry!

_When will it be released?_
Soon...very soon


----------



## Brest (Aug 16, 2013)

This is excellent! Well done to you sir.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Can I become a tester?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

It's great to see your design make it to market, at least in some form. I'll definitely be looking to get one of these.


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes! It's the most promising design I've seen in my time cubing  Definitely buying one when it comes out.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

Wait how can it be a promising design without even trying it or looking at the internals?
I hope it's good


----------



## linglingli93 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great job! Do you know when it will be released?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 17, 2013)

Ooh. I wanna test.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

If there will be testers, I want to test too


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Through a series of fortunate events,



Is this a reference to a series of unfortunate events?



On topic. 

I can't to try it out. 
Also, when does this come out?


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 17, 2013)

Going to order this as soon as it comes out for pre-order. I'm so proud of you, Albert!


----------



## Chree (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow... I remember some of the pictures of this design. I'm looking forward to this cube. Congrats Albert!


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

Can I test it? Looks good!

EDIT: This was posted BEFORE the FAQ was added.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the support, everyone!



aceofspades98 said:


> Is this a reference to a series of unfortunate events?



Yes, and a rather poor one at that XD


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2013)

Seems like a good cube! Let's hope it beats its competitors out of the market!


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Thanks for the support, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and a rather poor one at that XD


You're so cool Alby. Did you know that?


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 17, 2013)

If you need a tester, I'm completely ready to put out a review on youtube for it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wish I could test. Your design was epic.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you guys just want a free puzzle.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone who is asking to test this, PLEASE stop. It's highly irritating to see. We all know you guys just want a free cube. You're also annoying the crap out of Cyoubx.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Everyone who is asking to test this, PLEASE stop. It's highly irritating to see. We all know you guys just want a free cube. You're also annoying the crap out of Cyoubx.



It also makes it very extremely super clear that they didn't read the whole OP.

Just like:

1. See new thread about new cube.
2. Reading OP is a waste of time.
3. Ask to be tester.
4. ????
5. Receive nothing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It also makes it very extremely super clear that they didn't read the whole OP.
> 
> Just like:
> 
> ...



^Pretty much this.

If they wanted to have testers, they would come to you. They already know that people would want the cube(especially for free). No need to annoy/remind them of that.


----------



## 78BFE (Aug 17, 2013)

Around how much would it cost?


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Wait how can it be a promising design without even trying it or looking at the internals?
> I hope it's good



From the protos he's made videos for. It looks downright awesome..


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting that it's produced by Maru. I don't think they've really made a cube that's up to par for quite a while now.
(I mean 3x3's)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> **To be very clear:* the Maru CX3 is not exactly my design. It was _inspired_ by my work. Thus, the name of the cube is a reference to the prototypes I created and acts as a form of credit. I don't actually own any legal rights to the design nor the product. Nevertheless, I'm happy my design didn't go unnoticed by the community.



How is it different from your (original) design? Do the differences make the cube better or worse than your prototypes (all versions including whatever CX3-x there were)?


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How is it different from your (original) design? Do the differences make the cube better or worse than your prototypes (all versions including whatever CX3-x there were)?



Probably better, solely because the plastic is better. His prototypes had to be 3d printed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Probably better, solely because the plastic is better. His prototypes had to be 3d printed.



Not really the Mech is the most important part of the design. It's like saying that the older Maru 3x3's had the same mech as a Rubik's brand but different type of plastic.


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Not really the Mech is the most important part of the design. It's like saying that the older Maru 3x3's had the same mech as a Rubik's brand but different type of plastic.



Then why did he say he liked say, a guhong better? He clearly stated it had better plastic.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Then why did he say he liked say, a guhong better? He clearly stated it had better plastic.



The original 3d printed one did turn good. But he did say that the new maru cube was inspired my the original CX3 and altered the mech some.


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The original 3d printed one did turn good. But he did say that the new maru cube was inspired my the original CX3 and altered the mech some.



I don't feel like arguing with you anymore. In the original video there were issues BECAUSE it was 3d printed, thus why a guhong was better.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How is it different from your (original) design? Do the differences make the cube better or worse than your prototypes (all versions including whatever CX3-x there were)?



That's a difficult question to answer. This cube will undoubtedly be better than my prototype simply due to the different material used.

I can't say whether or not the new(er) mechanism is better or worse because I haven't actually seen the mass produced mechanism. I've only heard that it's largely similar to my design.
Sorry for the somewhat vague answer but I'm really unsure.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I can't wait for someone to make a video in any case. I want to see this thing perform .


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> That's a difficult question to answer. This cube will undoubtedly be better than my prototype simply due to the different material used.
> 
> I can't say whether or not the new(er) mechanism is better or worse because I haven't actually seen the mass produced mechanism. I've only heard that it's largely similar to my design.
> Sorry for the somewhat vague answer but I'm really unsure.



But you'll be first to get a cube, right? Surely they'd send you a free cube (or a few?) Anyway, looking forward to seeing what this cube has to offer!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 17, 2013)

When I order one I will reference it as the Cyoubx cube.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 17, 2013)

Should we buy or boycott?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Should we buy or boycott?



Why would you boycott it? I say buy one just to try it out.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Should we buy or boycott?



I don't know what we should do collectively but you're free to choose for yourself.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I don't know what we should do collectively but you're free to choose for yourself.



You sounded excited in the first post. Or is it more like they stole your design?


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You sounded excited in the first post. Or is it more like they stole your design?



That was my failure at sarcasm, haha.

I am most definitely excited


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah, ok cool! I am excited for you too!


----------



## RaresB (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> That's a difficult question to answer. This cube will undoubtedly be better than my prototype simply due to the different material used.
> 
> I can't say whether or not the new(er) mechanism is better or worse because I haven't actually seen the mass produced mechanism. I've only heard that it's largely similar to my design.
> Sorry for the somewhat vague answer but I'm really unsure.



Does that mean you won't be receiving any monetary compensation.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Aug 17, 2013)

Congratulations. I am excited for you and I am excited to be able to buy & try this sometime soonish.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I don't know what we should do collectively but you're free to choose for yourself.


If I knew a cube company had ripped off a designer, I wouldn't buy the cube. I also wouldn't assume that the cube designer would publicly denounce that cube company if that were the case, given that it might put them under threat of being sued. So I don't quite know what to make of this thread - it's a mixed message. As you say, we choose for ourselves.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 17, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> If I knew a cube company had ripped off a designer, I wouldn't buy the cube. I also wouldn't assume that the cube designer would publicly denounce that cube company if that were the case, given that it might put them under threat of being sued. So I don't quite know what to make of this thread - it's a mixed message. As you say, we choose for ourselves.



Freedom of speech on the internet, I can't see why he'd be sued.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 17, 2013)

To me it sounds like cyoubx is glad that his design is being mass produced (though the mass produced one is just "inspired" by cyoubx's design, whatever that means). And I don't think cyoubx was designing a cube for monetary gain in the first place so I think it's ok to buy the cube. If it's good, probably the cubing community will credit cyoubx for its design and thank Maru for the production.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh, by all means buy the cube! I was just confused about why "we" would potentially boycott it in the first place.


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Oh, by all means buy the cube! I was just confused about why "we" would potentially boycott it in the first place.



Sounds to me like people thing your design is being ripped off by maru. Basically what I think they're wondering is, are you getting any money or cubes out of it?


----------



## windhero (Aug 17, 2013)

I've always liked Maru as a company for some reason and I've always liked cyoubx best as a reviewer of cubes so I cant really see this thing flopping to say the least. Can't wait to see some videos about! I really wanna try it out too, hopefully "very soon" actually means very soon and customers will be able to get their hands on it!

Even though I havent seen anything about the mech yet I congratulate you for a job well done! Its not for everyone to succeed in making a working puzzle AND getting it massproduced (even though you say it isnt your cube, but inspired by your ideas I will regard it as your cube nevertheless )


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 17, 2013)

It would be cool if this took over the market . There's been a giant rush of good 3x3's coming out like mad recently.


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

That's awesome! Will you be getting some of the revenue from the product?


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 18, 2013)

Very interested to hear your review of 'your own' cube, when it comes out. I assume you will be entitled to a prototype/one of the 1st run??

If it does turn out to be awesome, you should make sure you're entitled to at least some royalties - personally, if I knew that it was based on your design but Maru weren't giving you anything, I'd be very reluctant to buy. 

Congrats - I know it must be nice just to see your cube in production, but if it's as good as it should be, you deserve to make something from it.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope he actually likes the cube xD


----------



## uniacto (Aug 18, 2013)

will defo buy.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 20, 2013)

Got the prototypes in the mail today. First average of 5:

Avg of 5: 10.75

Time List:
1. 10.94 R U2 D' R' D' F D F D U2 L2 F L' R U2 L2 B F U' R2 U L2 F' D' L 
2. 10.71 R U' R D2 R' B U2 L R2 U B' R B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 R' F' U2 F U2 
3. (9.93) B2 R L' U' L' U2 R2 D2 L R' B' L2 D B U2 D' L' F R' F' U' F' D B L 
4. (11.92) R L' D L2 R' B' L' D2 L' U F D F' U R B2 D2 L2 D B L D U2 R' U' 
5. 10.62 D F' B2 U2 F' R' L' U' L2 F R D U2 F2 R' B2 U' F2 U' F' R B F2 D' B2

First impressions:
-easily my new main
-corner cutting is >45 degrees
-reverse corner cutting is 2/3 to 3/4 piece
-very controllable speed
-crunchy/crispy turning - definitely not the smoothest cube out there
-unfortunately, the plastic feels very cheap and brittle. Maybe the final version will be different? Other than this, I'm happy with the cube so far!


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 20, 2013)

<3 your videos,


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 20, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Got the prototypes in the mail today. First average of 5:
> 
> Avg of 5: 10.75
> 
> ...



Do you mean the plastic feels cheap like the huanying?


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 20, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Do you mean the plastic feels cheap like the huanying?



Not quite _that_ bad. But kind of, yes.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 20, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Not quite _that_ bad. But kind of, yes.



Hahaha you should ask to use the plastic that was used in the old zhanchis


----------



## windhero (Aug 20, 2013)

It has no florian mod done to it? How does it cut that well without it


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 20, 2013)

Speed is very controllabe? As in, somewhat slow (like Lunhui), or fast but controllable like ShuangRen?

Speed is probably the biggest thing for me right now tbh.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 20, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> -corner cutting is >45 degrees
> -reverse corner cutting is 2/3 to 3/4 piece


Yes!


cyoubx said:


> -very controllable speed


Yes!!


cyoubx said:


> -crunchy/crispy turning - definitely not the smoothest cube out there


Yes!!!

Please become available, now!


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 21, 2013)

I found a short video about CX3 on YouTube:






You can see a little of the performance.


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I found a short video about CX3 on YouTube:
> 
> ~video~
> 
> You can see a little of the performance.



Where did you get that?


----------



## uniacto (Aug 21, 2013)

it looks so nice :O especially the stickers


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 21, 2013)

rj said:


> Where did you get that?



It's not my video.
I was just curious about this cube, and I have typed:
"Maru cx3" on YT browser and found this.


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow.
The sound makes me want to use it as my main...


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> it looks so nice :O especially the stickers



The stickers look the same as a rubiks brand to me! (The sticker shades are the only good thing about rubiks)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 22, 2013)

Very curious about what other people will think of this cube once more people get their hands on it. I wish he had shown the internals of the cube in the video...


----------



## cubeone (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder if the difference between the white and the black cube he was talking about was because of a possible difference in plastic, or just tensions. (Yes, I'm actually bringing that up.  I guess I better prepare myself for what comes next.)


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

cubeone said:


> I wonder if the difference between the white and the black cube he was talking about was because of a possible difference in plastic, or just tensions. (Yes, I'm actually bringing that up.  I guess I better prepare myself for what comes next.)



I suppose it's good for the people that use white cubes if the plastic is better..


----------



## samchoochiu (Aug 22, 2013)

rj said:


> Where did you get that?



I was promised a pair of them from Maru when I met him in the summer.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 22, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> I was promised a pair of them from Maru when I met him in the summer.



did you meet Maru or Cyoubx?


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 22, 2013)

I just watched the video. Seems like a great cube. I wonder when it will be available to the public.


----------



## Bosscuber (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to buy this cube when it is released because it looks very good!

Thanks all
Bosscuber


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> did you meet Maru or Cyoubx?



Most likely cyoubx.. Worlds?


----------



## samchoochiu (Aug 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Most likely cyoubx.. Worlds?



No, it was Maru, not Albert.


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> No, it was Maru, not Albert.



Oh I see. How were you promised two?!


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wait, you met Maru? As in the guy who runs the company I guess?

Do you know him pretty well then?


----------



## rj (Aug 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Wait, you met Maru? As in the guy who runs the company I guess?
> 
> Do you know him pretty well then?



Is Maru his name? I <3 their lube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea.

I personally try not to use Maru because it is bad for me psychologically. I put some in and my cube becomes insane for about 5 seconds, and then it goes back to what feels like crap but is actually just normal. 
I suspect my Maru does this since I've had that bottle for years now.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> I personally try not to use Maru because it is bad for me psychologically. I put some in and my cube becomes insane for about 5 seconds, and then it goes back to what feels like crap but is actually just normal.
> I suspect my Maru does this since I've had that bottle for years now.


My new bottles do that too. It last two hours or so...


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 23, 2013)

No, it seriously lasts less than 2 minutes. Literally. It's insane.


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> No, it seriously lasts less than 2 minutes. Literally. It's insane.



Solution:
Don't buy Maru Lube?


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 24, 2013)

I didn't actually my friend gave it to me . I have Lubix though so I only use it for steroids sometimes.


----------



## samchoochiu (Aug 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh I see. How were you promised two?!


I met Maru for the second time this summer and established a good relationship.



Lchu613 said:


> Wait, you met Maru? As in the guy who runs the company I guess?
> 
> Do you know him pretty well then?


yes, yes, and yes 



rj said:


> Is Maru his name? I <3 their lube.



Maru isn't his real name but its what I call him lol


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's cool. Did he tell you when it might be released?

No pressure  just interested.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 27, 2013)

Albert, are you going to make a review on the cube? I have seen only your spoiler (with a nice sub 10 solve). This mysteriousness ofcourse really makes me nervous.. LOL


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2013)

Pre-orders and look at the plastic color options http://thecubicle.us/maru-order-p-1242.html


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Pre-orders and look at the plastic color options http://thecubicle.us/maru-order-p-1242.html



Glow in the dark???? There goes all the money I was saving up for an OH cube....


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd ask to be a tester, but everybody else already has.
I'm excited to get a cube! i think I'm going to print out a prototype of my own design using my uncle's 3d printer... hmmmm


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> I'd ask to be a tester, but everybody else already has.
> I'm excited to get a cube! i think I'm going to print out a prototype of my own design using my uncle's 3d printer... hmmmm



Did Cyoubix give you the CAD Files?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Did Cyoubix give you the CAD Files?



He said "my own design". That means a cube they designed, not the CX3


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 4, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Glow in the dark???? There goes all the money I was saving up for an OH cube....



Glow in the dark! So cool.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Albert, are you going to make a review on the cube? I have seen only your spoiler (with a nice sub 10 solve). This mysteriousness ofcourse really makes me nervous.. LOL



He'll probably have a review. It isn't Weilong fast.. But it's very controllable. Great cutting, awesome crunchy feel.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> He'll probably have a review. It isn't Weilong fast.. But it's very controllable. Great cutting, awesome crunchy feel.



You have it?


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> You have it?



I've used it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I've used it.



Oh ok cool


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok so has anyone shown the mechanism yet?


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Did Cyoubix give you the CAD Files?



Cyoubix would most certainly not have ever even considered giving a random noob the CAD files to "The Perfect Cube"
I'm excited about this particular one. It seems... like a buttery, well-rounded, super-nice cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Cyoubix would most certainly not have ever even considered giving a random noob the CAD files to "The Perfect Cube"



And why not?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Ok so has anyone shown the mechanism yet?



in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbhrwqrgMms


----------



## Wulf (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbhrwqrgMms



...he doesn't show the mech in this video at all.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

Wulf said:


> ...he doesn't show the mech in this video at all.



I know! I can't seem to understand why noone has actually shown any of the pieces. Sure, we've seen the original cyoubx version but it's not the same. 

People are buying this cube on pure hearsay and one s***** 6 minute review of the cube.

Unless someone has in fact posted the internals somewhere, in which case please render my comment null and void


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Ok so has anyone shown the mechanism yet?



Looks quite a bit like the fangshi/Weilong mech. His design came way before them though. I'm not sure if its on video..


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> He'll probably have a review. It isn't Weilong fast.. But it's very controllable. Great cutting, awesome crunchy feel.



Ah, shoot. Love fast cubes.


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Ah, shoot. Love fast cubes.



Let me put it this way: it was slower than MY Weilong, which is uncontrollable for almost everybody.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 5, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Ah, shoot. Love fast cubes.



The cube is plenty fast, IMO.

I'll have a review up ASAP. But with school in session right now, the S in ASAP can't really be emphasized. AsAP?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 5, 2013)

I actually want to get 5 of these in specified variations  Maru and Cyoubx went really far on this one, and I think this will be one of the next big cubes.

---EDIT---

I am going to include this in the best cube project !


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 5, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> The cube is plenty fast, IMO.
> 
> I'll have a review up ASAP. But with school in session right now, the S in ASAP can't really be emphasized. AsAP?



Yeah I know. I was being half sarcastic, since speed isn't really that big of a factor on times.

I still really, really want a review up.
Also, AsAP works, but *A*s*AP* works better. XD


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> The cube is plenty fast, IMO.
> 
> I'll have a review up ASAP. But with school in session right now, the S in ASAP can't really be emphasized. AsAP?



Yeah, it's fast. What I mean is it isn't like uncontrollable fast.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> People are buying this cube on pure hearsay and one s***** 6 minute review of the cube.
> 
> Unless someone has in fact posted the internals somewhere, in which case please render my comment null and void



Thanks...
Have you ever thought that you or anyone else are not supposed to see the pieces yet?


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> Thanks...
> Have you ever thought that you or anyone else are not supposed to see the pieces yet?



I saw the pieces  must not be it


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I saw the pieces  must not be it



But you saw it in person, am I correct?


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> You saw it in person, am I correct?



Yeah..


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 5, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> Thanks...
> Have you ever thought that you or anyone else are not supposed to see the pieces yet?



Must be a real big secret to keep the pieces unkown untill after release of the cube. Why all this mysteriousness?


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah..



Then your case is serendipitous


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> Thanks...
> Have you ever thought that you or anyone else are not supposed to see the pieces yet?



No I didn't, because that would be weird and probably wouldn't make much sense from a marketing standpoint.

We cubers know a lot about what it takes to make a good cube nowadays, personally if I saw a really decent design, as well as hearing the opinions of those who have briefly tried the cube at competitions, then Maru would have a new customer. Me.

Considering the fact that there is more competition than ever when it comes to buying and using a speedcube, why on earth wouldn't you publish the mechanism?


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> No I didn't, because that would be weird and probably wouldn't make much sense from a marketing standpoint.
> 
> We cubers know a lot about what it takes to make a good cube nowadays, personally if I saw a really decent design, as well as hearing the opinions of those who have briefly tried the cube at competitions, then Maru would have a new customer. Me.
> 
> Considering the fact that there is more competition than ever when it comes to buying and using a speedcube, why on earth wouldn't you publish the mechanism?



Just wait for some of the Asian stores to carry it, they always post pictures.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Must be a real big secret to keep the pieces unkown untill after release of the cube. Why all this mysteriousness?



From what I know that the mech look alot like the WeiLong


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Will this cube be available in DIY?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> No I didn't, because that would be weird and probably wouldn't make much sense from a marketing standpoint.
> 
> We cubers know a lot about what it takes to make a good cube nowadays, personally if I saw a really decent design, as well as hearing the opinions of those who have briefly tried the cube at competitions, then Maru would have a new customer. Me.
> 
> Considering the fact that there is more competition than ever when it comes to buying and using a speedcube, why on earth wouldn't you publish the mechanism?



Although I appreciate and understand your concern regarding the mechanism, I think you're feeling a little too entitled.

But to answer your question, for reasons unknown to me, I'm not allowed to post pictures of the mechanism. Otherwise, it would have been done so by now.

I'll try to get pictures posted as soon as I'm allowed. But for now, I think the mechanism is best described as interlocking (in the same way the FangShi and WeiLong are) with circular center piece plates rather than squarish center piece plates. There are no torpedoes.

In all honesty, it looks _very_ similar to the WeiLong however the center piece plate plays a much larger role in the CX3, eliminating the need for a torpedo. As far as feel goes, it's pretty unique.

inb4KO - the CX3 prototype was made long before the FangShi and WeiLong and people who have followed me on YouTube or have read some of the threads I created in the past know this to be true.

Again, I'll try to get pictures uploaded.


----------



## BaMiao (Sep 5, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> inb4KO - the CX3 prototype was made long before the FangShi and WeiLong and people who have followed me on YouTube or have read some of the threads I created in the past know this to be true.



Cyoubx, I think most people here have seen your design from when you first posted about it. Anyone accusing you of making a KO will be mercilessly beaten (in the figurative sense).

But, do you have any comment on how close the design is to your original? I keep getting thrown off by the word "inspired", and is one reason I want to see the mechanism.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 5, 2013)

in cyoubx's videos way back it looked a bit more shuang ren-ish but i might be wrong


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Although I appreciate and understand your concern regarding the mechanism, *I think you're feeling a little too entitled*



Probably. Since the Moyu and Fangshi 3x3s' mechanisms were published in great detail, I guess it makes sense I am more used to seeing that information.

Thanks


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> in cyoubx's videos way back it looked a bit more shuang ren-ish but i might be wrong



When I saw the weilong, panshi, and shuangren mechanisms, I immediately thought of the CX3 mechanism. I think it's more of a mix between the weilong and shuangren myself but I'm just going off of a few images I saw a few years ago.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 5, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> But, do you have any comment on how close the design is to your original?



It's pretty darn close to the original. Pieces from my 3D printed model can be used interchangeably with the mass-produced pieces


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 5, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> It's pretty darn close to the original. Pieces from my 3D printed model can be used interchangeably with the mass-produced pieces



Just like the different sized Fangshis


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 6, 2013)

I need a new main. Everyone's raving about the weilong and I'll be getting that or this IMO depending on reviews.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 6, 2013)

So I'm allowed to release the mechanism now. Here is a rendering of what my design was like. I'll post pictures of the actual cube later.



Spoiler









You'll notice the primary difference between this cube and the WeiLong is in the center piece.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh my god that is sexy. Thanks.

Edit: The Weilong also has indented tracks all over the cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 6, 2013)

And the corner base is (I think) larger.

But this is more (excuse me) curvy and nicer-looking imo just because I have a thing about sharp edges.


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I need a new main. Everyone's raving about the weilong and I'll be getting that or this IMO depending on reviews.



Get both. Decide, and then use the one you like more as a main.


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> So I'm allowed to release the mechanism now. Here is a rendering of what my design was like. I'll post pictures of the actual cube later tonight (in this same post).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2013)

i like how the centre caps look

i need a new mane cube because all my cubes start out pretty good then gradually become terrible.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i like how the centre caps look
> 
> i need a new mane cube because all my cubes start out pretty good then gradually become terrible.



oh look whos back  

didn't you post that picture up a while ago, cyoubx?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i like how the centre caps look
> 
> i need a new mane cube because all my cubes start out pretty good then gradually become terrible.



I thought you only did sim cube solves?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought you only did sim cube solves?



no


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyway,

The corner looks like it's been influenced by newer ShengShou mechs, actually. But this looks prone to pop.

Then again, that is a unique center piece. I don't doubt that if you're happy about it, cyoubx, then it must not pop often, if ever. It looks like it will feel very loose.

But FINALLY somebody built a cube with a rounded corner contact. This should be a killer cube.


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Anyway,
> 
> The corner looks like it's been influenced by newer ShengShou mechs, actually. But this looks prone to pop.
> 
> ...



Uh I tried everything I could to pop it when I tried it and it just didn't happen. The center caps don't pop either.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Uh I tried everything I could to pop it when I tried it and it just didn't happen. The center caps don't pop either.



This makes me happy. Veryyyyy happy indeeeeeed. 

But don't you tell me that the corner piece doesn't look eerily similar to SS Aurora. C'mon, now.


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> This makes me happy. Veryyyyy happy indeeeeeed.
> 
> But don't you tell me that the corner piece doesn't look eerily similar to SS Aurora. C'mon, now.



Ehh.. Not really in my opinion.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 7, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> But don't you tell me that the corner piece doesn't look eerily similar to SS Aurora. C'mon, now.



I don't see it. Sorry :/


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 7, 2013)

Maru CX3 = Based off Shengshou Aurora = Based off Shengshou wind = Based off V-cube 3 = Based off Dayan Guhong.


There's so much similarity these days that I wouldn't call any puzzle a knockoff. If improvements are being made to existing designs then I wouldn't give them such harsh titles. The CX3 is nowhere close IMO.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I'm not at all saying anybody is ripping off of one another. We could go all the way back to Erno Rubik's original mech and say everybody's just disgracing the community by building new cubes. But every new cube is a contribution to the userbase and the community. Every new cube gets a few more cubers that much closer to zero. There is no shame is having similarities between desgins. Great minds think alike, and the closer you get to a perfect device, the more similar the designs and concepts will be behind building them.

I want to have sub-20 averages and more cubes before I review or state any opinions for this cube. but, i'll certainly get a glow-in-the-dark one


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 7, 2013)

CX3 based off of Aurora? 

This design came out before the Aurora iirc.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 7, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I'll post pictures of the actual cube later tonight (in this same post).



So where are the pics?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> CX3 based off of Aurora?
> 
> This design came out before the Aurora iirc.



^This.

The CX3 design has been around since late 2011(iIrc).


----------



## windhero (Sep 7, 2013)

Why do manufacturers always release bs colour options like yellow/red/other poo and not something useful and wanted like primary color/milky color. 

I'm so willing to buy this but now that I have a milky weilong there is no way I'm going with any other cube unless I get it in the milky colour. I so want this cube to be my main if it indeed is "a more controllable weilong".


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just trying to find a comparison point. I've never used a Weilong...
I was planning on buying a Huanying, but I'm told the Weilong is a Huanying on steroids, to the point of it being uncontrollable. I find the Zhanchi easy to control, not "too fast" whatsover, and I make terribly slow times. So, I'm okay with it being a bit crazy. If this is a more controllable Weilong... I'll just have to get both this and Weilong. And a Fanshi Shuang Ren, while I'm at it. So many cubes, so little time!

anyway, yeah, I hope I don't sound pushy, but if you could somehow manage to allow the pics of your cube to accidentally slip upstream into the internet... It'd be appreciated.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 8, 2013)

Ayoooo, images.

Cubies (I adjusted the contrast to show the textures more):


Spoiler








Half-assembled:


Spoiler


----------



## yockee (Sep 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Maru CX3 = Based off Shengshou Aurora = Based off Shengshou wind = Based off V-cube 3 = Based off Dayan Guhong.
> 
> 
> There's so much similarity these days that I wouldn't call any puzzle a knockoff. If improvements are being made to existing designs then I wouldn't give them such harsh titles. The CX3 is nowhere close IMO.



This design has been out since LAST Summer.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 8, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Ayoooo, images.
> 
> Cubies (I adjusted the contrast to show the textures more):
> 
> ...



So basically, they made the corner rounding more angled (Zhanchi-style instead of straight rounding), did a tiny bit of rounding on the centers, and made the edge bits more round-scooped than cut here: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByVba6IcKrUkV0VMVnhqcktrWnM/edit?usp=drivesdk

On a side note, what does the logo say? It looks like "(Big M) a(something) cube" but that something after the a is halfway between an m and a u?


----------



## yockee (Sep 8, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> I was just trying to find a comparison point. I've never used a Weilong...
> I was planning on buying a Huanying, but I'm told the Weilong is a Huanying on steroids, to the point of it being uncontrollable. I find the Zhanchi easy to control, not "too fast" whatsover, and I make terribly slow times. So, I'm okay with it being a bit crazy. If this is a more controllable Weilong... I'll just have to get both this and Weilong. And a Fanshi Shuang Ren, while I'm at it. So many cubes, so little time!
> 
> anyway, yeah, I hope I don't sound pushy, but if you could somehow manage to allow the pics of your cube to accidentally slip upstream into the internet... It'd be appreciated.



Man, the WeiLong is NOTHING like the HuanYing. In my opinion, the WeiLong is the perfect cube. I wouldn't waste my money on the HuanYing, not that it's bad. The WeiLong is much better and nothing like a HuanYing on steroids. It's like an F1 and LingYun v1 combined. Also, a faster cube does not mean faster times. It may likely make your times worse, even.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> On a side note, what does the logo say? It looks like "(Big M) a(something) cube" but that something after the a is halfway between an m and a u?



M aru cube


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> M aru cube


Seriously?

That's an interesting logo.


----------



## SpaceCowboyy (Sep 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> On a side note, what does the logo say? It looks like "(Big M) a(something) cube" but that something after the a is halfway between an m and a u?


''Murica!


----------



## Wassili (Sep 8, 2013)

SpaceCowboyy said:


> ''Murica!



No.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still undecided if I should buy a specific puzzle from a company that gives 0.000% of its (future) sales to its author/inspirer.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

yockee said:


> This design has been out since LAST Summer.



Yes I know this, I'm trying to point out how stupid an argument it is to call something a knockoff because the pieces look somewhat similiar. The date the design was released is also another factor impeding this argument.


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, so is there going to be a DIY version?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 8, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Wait, so is there going to be a DIY version?



I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## windhero (Sep 15, 2013)

Pre-orders available now at hknowstore with free international shipping for 18 USD, just saying.


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 15, 2013)

Seems to already be out on Lightake? Or is this just me misinterpreting the site...
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.XWH_CX3_Maru_3x3x3_Magic_Speed_Cube_with_Lube_Oil_and_Base_Black-70552


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 15, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> Seems to already be out on Lightake? Or is this just me misinterpreting the site...
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.XWH_CX3_Maru_3x3x3_Magic_Speed_Cube_with_Lube_Oil_and_Base_Black-70552



Apparently it's 60mm by that site..


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I wouldn't count on it.



HKNow offers DIY kits now.



Hypocrism said:


> Apparently it's 60mm by that site..



I think that is correct. If you look at the review of Convinsa (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6CFLwvM38k) you can see it is quite a bit bigger than a Weilong.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 15, 2013)

For the people that already have the cube: is the size difference noticeable?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think that is correct. If you look at the review of Convinsa (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6CFLwvM38k) you can see it is quite a bit bigger than a Weilong.



The WeiLong is a little bit smaller than most cubes though. I don't think the CX3 is 60 mm. It was designed as 57 mm; it might just be larger error due to injection molding.


----------



## Lid (Sep 15, 2013)

Hmmm, my WeiLong is 57 mm so I wouldn't count that as "a bit smaller". And if the CX3 really is 60 mm then it would be way too big imo.

(Took some other cubemeasures: ZhanChi:57, ZhanChi55:55(!), LingYun:56, FangShi:57, PanShi:57½)


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> The WeiLong is a little bit smaller than most cubes though. I don't think the CX3 is 60 mm. It was designed as 57 mm; it might just be larger error due to injection molding.



All my Weilongs are exactly 57 mm. Maybe you mean HuanYing? That one is smaller yeah. Convinsa also compared to a Zhanchi and it was noticeably bigger.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> All my Weilongs are exactly 57 mm. Maybe you mean HuanYing? That one is smaller yeah. Convinsa also compared to a Zhanchi and it was noticeably bigger.



My WeiLong is smaller than my other cubes.

And I agree that it was noticeably bigger, but that margin was not 3 mm.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2013)

Indeed, no 3 mm. Maybe 1.5 at most. I hope to receive my first CX3 this week so I will see then


----------



## BaMiao (Sep 15, 2013)

Convinsa has an unboxing up where she shows the size difference, if anyone is curious. It is very slight.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 17, 2013)

I got mine today. I don't think there's any noticeable size difference.

As for the cube itself, it feels very light and fast, a little bit of clicking when you turn the sides, instead of absolutely smooth like, for example, a Guhong. I personally like this feel a little better, but the timer says I'm faster on smoother cubes and timer don't lie... Anyway, I feel like the cube also has some qualities reminiscent of a Dian Sheng; for those of you too young to remember Dian Sheng cubes, I mean that the edges on the cube "feel" sharper on the inside, as well as being sharper on the outside, instead of having more rounded edges and corners like I'm used to. Overall, it feels like a Dian Sheng or A-V crossed with a Dayan cube. It's just different. It's not bad, but I'm not sure if I like it.

I tightened the cube (I prefer tighter cubes) and lubed it with 30-weight shock oil and a little bit of maru, and my times are definitely about 1 second slower than they are on an old, well-broken in Guhong. So overall I'm not a fan, but over time it might get better. I've been told I do have kind of a weird style, though, so it might work better for other people.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 17, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Indeed, no 3 mm. Maybe *0.5* at most. I hope to receive my first CX3 this week so I will see then


FTFY


----------



## radmin (Sep 18, 2013)

I measured it with my calipers. it's 57.5


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, here are my 2 cents on this cube:

I received the cube yesterday. I have done about 150 solves on it. 100 timed and 50 untimed. My timed solves had a slight higher average than usual. My guess is that since it is a black cube and I am a white cube solver. I also have a white one on the way 

At first the cube feels akward. But 'akward' is maybe a too big word. Different suits better. It is out of the box lubed (with Maru lube I guess  ) and tensions are quite nice. It does not corner cut 45 degrees but slight less. It turns fast and does not lock up. The outer layer are way more stable compared to Weilong. Overall is nice controlable. It makes a lot more noise compared to a Weilong or Zhanchi. It's really easy to take an egde out when you turn U layer 45 degrees. I compare this with let's say a Gan III, for the Gan III it takes a whole lot more effort to take a piece out. 

After about 100 solves my hands are getting more used to the feeling and I start to like it a lot better. I am getting occacional sub 20's. The solve feels more like a HuanYing and Gan III now, but more stable and bigger. The 0.5 mm difference (compared to Zhanchi/Weilong) is good noticable. After doing solves on the CX3 my Weilong feels small. Very strange since it is only 0.5 mm.

Overall I am very excited about this cube. I think this will be my new main cube.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Sep 19, 2013)

How is the noise? Is it clicky or hard plastic noise? Or swishy like a Fangshi?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Ok, here are my 2 cents on this cube:
> 
> I received the cube yesterday. I have done about 150 solves on it. 100 timed and 50 untimed. My timed solves had a slight higher average than usual. My guess is that since it is a black cube and I am a white cube solver. I also have a white one on the way
> 
> ...



Could it really be lubed with Maru? I mean, I know it's a Maru cube, but wouldn't that stuff have evaporated by the time the cube got to you? I'm just speculating.

Anyway, cool and please make video, Marcel!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> How is the noise? Is it clicky or hard plastic noise? Or swishy like a Fangshi?



Super loud. Clacky like a HuanYing.



sneaklyfox said:


> Anyway, cool and please make video, Marcel!



I did.. yesterday, check my Youtube


----------



## SenileGenXer (Sep 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Could it really be lubed with Maru? I mean, I know it's a Maru cube, but wouldn't that stuff have evaporated by the time the cube got to you? I'm just speculating.
> 
> Anyway, cool and please make video, Marcel!



I think Maru lube is a suspension. It is ultra fine particles of silicone lube suspended in some thin medium. Medium might be water i don't know. Leave a drop of maru lube out on a clean piece of glass the medium evaporates in less than an hour leaving behind the silicon lube on the surface. What is left is clear thick and somehow cakey but it's still lube and not that different other kinds of silicone lubes we are used to. 

Leave a bottle of Maru lube on the shelf undisturbed for months and the bottom of the stuff starts to become clear. Shake it well and it goes back to uniformly white.

That said there needs to be way more CX3 videos published. Thank you Marcel for yours. I really want to see more real people who bought this cube post their impressions of it. I really want to see what people think of the stickerless and transparent versions.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah, I see what the problem is now. I hadn't yet subscribed to your channel! Subscribed now.  Thanks for video!


----------



## windhero (Sep 19, 2013)

If only they made it in primary colour. I'm fairly set on that base colour and its a shame it's so rare


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 19, 2013)

I will have a review up once school and work slow down a bit.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just got mine in the mail about an hour ago. I immediately fell in love with this cube, it is controllable, smooth, doesn't pop. All that it was rumored to be an more. The size that everyone keeps talking about is not noticeable to me at all. Feels just fine. Right out of the box it is the way that I would like it to be. I did an Ao12 and got my PB which included a PB single (23.58). Also in my order (cubicle.us) was a clock (this thing sucks, I had heard out of the box they do but MAN! EDIT: it has gotten better with breaking in), a SS pyraminx, and the Weilong. Although its only been an hour or so with limited solves, these two cubes are already going to be my go-to cubes. I like the feel of the CX3 a little bit better but the Weilong has nicer stickers. 


littlewing1208 said:


> How is the noise? Is it clicky or hard plastic noise? Or swishy like a Fangshi?


It is clicky in sound, but not in feel like the PanShi. I hate that cube with a passion and when I heard that the CX3 was clicky too it made me worry a little but there is no similarity in feel WHAT-SO-EVER!


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 20, 2013)

Speed vs Weilong and Fangshi?
No corner twists?


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Speed vs Weilong and Fangshi?
> No corner twists?



Pretty much any newer cube can twist corners just FYI.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Pretty much any newer cube can twist corners just FYI.



I think what he means by Corner Twists is that while scrambleing/solving a corner gets twisted by accident like what happens on the Fangshi v1.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 20, 2013)

not an issue with any solve/scramble I have done yet. I only have about 65 solves on it so far, but based on the stablity I don't see this being an issue at all


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I think what he means by Corner Twists is that while scrambleing/solving a corner gets twisted by accident like what happens on the Fangshi v1.



Yeah. That can happen on any cube. If I turn too harshly I can make it happen on a zhanchi, weilong, probably this too.


----------



## rj (Sep 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah. That can happen on any cube. If I turn too harshly I can make it happen on a zhanchi, weilong, probably this too.



Even a rubik's brand?


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

rj said:


> Even a rubik's brand?



The newer cubes. Not blocky old designs.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 20, 2013)

All these new cubes excite me . I hope this cube performs highly well, but in a different way. I don't know if this is good or not, because I am currently clueless about this puzzle.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's a review from convinsa.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 21, 2013)

Cyoubx, this cube sucks bawls. - Love, Walker <3



Spoiler



In all seriousness, mine is going to be here by monday so it better be amazing! <3


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 21, 2013)

What cut of stickers fits this the best?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 21, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> What cut of stickers fits this the best?



Looks like type c4/c5 or the fangshi cut stickers.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 21, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> What cut of stickers fits this the best?



Regular stickers will work. If you want fitted, ZhanChi fitted stickers are probably the closest you can get at the moment.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Here's a review from convinsa.



1:03.


> ...the springs that came inside of me, the harder springs.


 oh god!


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 21, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Regular stickers will work. If you want fitted, ZhanChi fitted stickers are probably the closest you can get at the moment.


Thanks Albert


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 22, 2013)

Would it be helpful if videos of the cube were compiled in the OP?


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Would it be helpful if videos of the cube were compiled in the OP?



Yeah that'd be good, but don't bother if it will take too long to do..


----------



## XANAFIED (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I'm ordering a CX3 DIY kit later tonight.  I can't wait.


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

New! I contacted fasttech and asked them to stock the CX-3, and they agreed! Yes!


----------



## windhero (Sep 26, 2013)

rj said:


> New! I contacted fasttech and asked them to stock the CX-3, and they agreed! Yes!



I've contacted fasttech so many times without results; Did they reply with something like this?


"Thank for your interest. We have added it to our to-do list and it will be updated once it is here. But it takes some time."

That's what they answered to me 7 weeks ago when I asked if they could sell their shengshou products separately, not in bulks of 2x2-5x5 and so on. They still have not changed it and they have all of those cubes stocked.


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

windhero said:


> I've contacted fasttech so many times without results; Did they reply with something like this?
> 
> 
> "Thank for your interest. We have added it to our to-do list and it will be updated once it is here. But it takes some time."
> ...



They said, verbatim, "Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.
Thanks again."


----------



## windhero (Sep 26, 2013)

rj said:


> They said, verbatim, "Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.
> Thanks again."



For luls; Here is a discussion of me trying to get 100 cubes as wholesale for cheaper than 192 dollars. That exact same phrase was used twice during that conversation.

They'll do it at some point, but when is the question. Don't get your hopes too high.



Spoiler



#1.
posted 30 days
by you

I'm looking to buy atleast 100 3x3 Rubik's cubes. Doesn't matter which brand as long as they are regular sized (something around 55mm-60mm, 57mm being perfect).

The cheapest cube you are selling is SKU 1356105 at $2.63 for over 5 items.

For example zcube.cn is selling the ShengShou 3x3x3 v2 Speed-edition cube puzzle for around $1.40, but their shipping rates are just ridiculous (basically doubling the price of the order). I was wondering if something could be arranged through your shop?



#2.
posted 30 days
by Jasmine Staff

Thank you for the information. Would you please send the link of this item?

Please also let me know the quantity you'd like to purchase.

#3.
posted 30 days
by you

Here is the link to zcube.cn http://zcube.cn/Standard/3x3x3/ShengShou_3x3_2.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC
I'd like to purchase 100 for starters. I will most likely buy more later on, but 100 is a safe number for now.

#4.
posted 28 days ago
by Jasmine Staff

Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.

Thanks again.

#5.
posted 20 days ago
by you

Hello again,

at what point are you with the process? I recently received an offer from another speedcube shop for 100 cubes. Their price was $0,90 dollars per cube + shipping. The cube in the offer is the YJ 3x3x3 Seal II cube (black).

I would like to hear from you to compare the two offers and choose where to buy from.


#6.
posted 19 days ago
by Jasmine Staff

We take pricing very seriously, please feel free to send us the link and we will make every effort to match and best them.

#7.
posted 18 days ago
by you

This is the offer from hknowstore.com:

"For the 100 3x3 cubes, prices as below,

YJ 3x3x3 Seal II cube black, Unit price á 5,50 RMB ( 0.90 USD)
TOTAL: 89.57 USD

Postage & Packaging to Finland by AIR
TOTAL: 102,48 USD

Total USD = 192.05 "

It does not have to be this cube exactly. I'm looking for the cheapest offer you can make for a standard-sized (57x57x57mm), black 3x3x3 Rubiks cube with a standard sticker colour scheme (White-Yellow, Green-Blue, Red-Orange stickers). Currently the cheapest offer I've received is the one I quoted of 100x YJ 3x3x3 Seal II cube (black) for a total of 192,05 USD shipping included. If you can beat that offer within my requirements I would be happy to buy from you. 

I am using the cubes to make a Rubiks Cube Mosaic (I added a picture of a rubiks cube mosaic so you get the idea better), which is why it does not really matter what cubes you are offering as long as they are standard sized (57mm^3) 3x3x3 cubes with the regular stickers (White sticker opposing yellow, blue opposing green and red opposing orange).

Here is a link for the cube hknowstore.com offered: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-YJ-Sp...Cube-Type-B-F2-Twist-Puzzle-Toy-/141055659588

I'm eager to hear from you.

#8.
posted 14 days ago
by Jasmine Staff

Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.

Thanks again.

#9.
posted 14 days ago
by you

Thanks, but you still have not answered my question to the slightest. As I said, I already have an upstanding offer from another shop which is why I'd like to hear any estimate from you as soon as possible. I dont want to hear "Thanks for the suggestion, we are working on it" for the third time. Is it possible to buy 100x 3x3 cubes as wholesale or not? And if so, can you beat the price of 1,92 dollars per cube including shipping?

Regards,

Giuseppe Coco

#10.
posted 9 days ago
by Jasmine Staff

Sorry about my oversight.

Would you please let me know the SKU number of the cube? I will check and give the quotation.

#11.
posted 9 days ago
by you

Hello,

As I mentioned already the cheapest cube you are selling is SKU 1356105 at $2.63 for over 5 items. However this is much more expensive than what I have already been offered which was 1,92$ dollars per cube for a similar product (including shipping).

So back to the first question: CAN you offer a wholesale order that is cheaper than 192 US dollars for 100 3x3 cubes? They would have to be made of black plastic, they should be 57x57x57mm in size and they should have the regular sticker colour scheme.

Please answer the question as soon as possible; Like I've emphasized many times already, I already have someone willing to do this deal. I was just wondering if you could beat them in the price. Please read the whole conversation before answering, I really dont like having to repeat myself every single time.

So in short, yes or no and at what price.


#12.
posted 4 days ago
by Jasmine Staff

Sorry about the wait.

The lowest price we can offer is $232 for 100 3x3 cubes.

#13.
posted 4 days ago
by you

Thank you for your offer. I will have to decline as I have a cheaper option.


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

windhero said:


> For luls; Here is a discussion of me trying to get 100 cubes as wholesale for cheaper than 192 dollars. That exact same phrase was used twice during that conversation.
> 
> They'll do it at some point, but when is the question. Don't get your hopes too high.
> 
> ...



Wow. I think they will stock it soon. They did that with the Gans 3


----------



## uniacto (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry for the bump. Posted a first impressions video here:


----------



## cubeone (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my cx3 several days ago. I don't like it. It's extremely clicky, I get a lot of minor catches when I'm solving which hurt my time, some of the center caps don't like to stay on very well, and trying to put the screws in straight is really hard. It actually reminds me of the panshi, but not quite as bad as far as catches. As for the size, it is actually slightly bigger than a standard 57mm. I'd say it's about one or one and a half mm larger.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> They said, verbatim, "Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.
> Thanks again."


Yyyeaaaahh I asked them to stock white Lingyun v2's and they game me the same response. Still not there after a few months.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yyyeaaaahh I asked them to stock white Lingyun v2's and they game me the same response. Still not there after a few months.


If you try asking them to stock a non-existing cube, they will also update it when it's there.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new 3 x 3, and this definitely seems like one to consider. I just hope the CX3 makes it to Amazon soon!


----------



## VieuxBat (Oct 3, 2013)

Just receive mine, the design looks good and feels like, to my opinion, a weilong/lingyun. I don't like it, the pieces look like they haven't been molded properly, some of the corner pieces don't match alignement (the 3 pieces when assemble are not flat), it feels really unstable maybe due to the center being smaller than the other piece, and it is hard to tension, I like my cube looser and I can't put it to the tension I like without piece popping out (problably due to the center again). Good work Cyoux, sorry that Maru did a poor job, again my opinion, on you cube.


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 6, 2013)

*Thoughts on Maru CX3?*

Hey guys,
Just wondering if the CX3 is actually any good? I wanted an idea on how the cube performs and if this cube has potential. I really want a good opinion on this cube. I have researched alot but i want ur thought on the cube. 
-Is it worth buying?
-Is it a good competitor to the fangshi or weilong?
-How is the feel to it?
-does the cube have potential?

thanks,
Slapcuber


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

Slapcuber said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wondering if the CX3 is actually any good? I wanted an idea on how the cube performs and if this cube has potential. I really want a good opinion on this cube. I have researched alot but i want ur thought on the cube.
> -Is it worth buying?
> -Is it a good competitor to the fangshi or weilong?
> ...



Yes. Yes. Yes. It's very crunchy. Do not get it if you're obsessed with smooth cubes. Yes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 7, 2013)

Brief and to the point. You could have saved 6 spaces if you omitted the periods.


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Brief and to the point. You could have saved 6 spaces if you omitted the periods.



True, but I try not to type like lolben.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 7, 2013)

u meen rike lolben?

We totally went off topic. Why hasn't anybody started raving about this thing? Is it because CBC hasn't put up a review of it yet?


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> u meen rike lolben?
> 
> We totally went off topic. Why hasn't anybody started raving about this thing? Is it because CBC hasn't put up a review of it yet?



cyoubx hasn't put up a review of it yet either. But of course, no one would expect a review of this cube from him anyway...


----------



## kcl (Oct 8, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> cyoubx hasn't put up a review of it yet either. But of course, no one would expect a review of this cube from him anyway...



If you can sell me one I'll make a review on it


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 8, 2013)

That was sarcasm 
Why hasn't cyoubx posted a review on it yet? silly cyoubx. likes lowercase letters
srsly why haven't you though. owait I think you said schoolwork and stuff right?


----------



## youngcuber1 (Oct 8, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> cyoubx hasn't put up a review of it yet either. But of course, no one would expect a review of this cube from him anyway...


Haha I was going to respond with something like "What are you talking about of course people expect him to, it is his cube" then I realised that it was you who wrote that


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 8, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> Haha I was going to respond with something like "What are you talking about of course people expect him to, it is his cube" then I realised that it was you who wrote that



*slow applause


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 10, 2013)

Got mine today. At first it was too loose and too fast, but after lubing and tensioning it got really good. I'm not sure what to think of it just yet though.
But if it wasn't for videos of others, I would probably not have noticed that it's slightly bigger.


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 10, 2013)

i want this cubbbeeee soooo badddd


----------



## KongShou (Oct 10, 2013)

Slapcuber said:


> i want this cubbbeeee soooo badddd



Cool story bro


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you can sell me one I'll make a review on it



I have a free one coming from lightake. I'll stand in for you.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 11, 2013)

rj said:


> I have a free one coming from lightake. I'll stand in for you.



HOW!?!?!


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> HOW!?!?!



I entered their tester thing, and now I have a free CX-3 and Gans 3 in the mail.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> HOW!?!?!



They did a giveaway in their thread. 7 people got a CX3 and a Gans III.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> They did a giveaway in their thread. 7 people got a CX3 and a Gans III.



All I have to do is make a video review for them.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

rj said:


> All I have to do is make a video review for them.



I know; I got them as well.


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I know; I got them as well.



That was directed to michael.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

rj said:


> That was directed to michael.



Oh... I assumed you were talking to me as it was after my post. Ah well...


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 11, 2013)

rj said:


> I entered their tester thing, and now I have a free CX-3 and Gans 3 in the mail.



Oh wow.


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh wow.



They say they will have more. Keep an eye out.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 11, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I know; I got them as well.



Good stuff Thomas, both are great cubes!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Good stuff Thomas, both are great cubes!



Yeah... It'll be interesting how they stack up against the Weilong.


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Yeah... It'll be interesting how they stack up against the Weilong.



Cx3 is just as good. Gans isn't as good for me.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah CX3 and Weilong are there both up there as my best cubes. Gan III is different. Little more blocky, but after about 1000 solves awesome.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, the review is finally up.



Spoiler











_Video note:_
This was by far the most difficult video I've had to make. I absolutely love the cube, but I didn't want to be overly biased and just give it a favorable review because of my connection with it. Aside from school and work keeping me busy, I wanted to wait for other people's reviews to pop up first. I was scared my review might unintentionally mislead people. I guess what I'm really trying to say is...I was protecting all of you from me 

After watching numerous reviews, most of them were favorable so I knew I wasn't completely delusional which is when I finally got around to scripting the video. That being said, just like any other product ever made, it's not for everyone. This cube didn't get an A because it's better than a ZhanChi. It got an A because it's better than a ZhanChi for ME.

I tried my very best with this review and the entire process as a whole. I hope you find the video amiable and I thank you all for your enduring support.

-Albert


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 13, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Well, the review is finally up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice review. I'm not really for crunchy cubes but I may eventually get one because yolo.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have to say, I really love this thing after like a week. It is incredible and you can make it what you want. It can be really fast or really slow. The only thing is adapting to the crunchy feeling and the very loud sound is not easy. 

As a side note, I have two of these, about to be 3.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I have to say, I really love this thing after like a week. It is incredible and you can make it what you want. It can be really fast or really slow. The only thing is adapting to the crunchy feeling and the very loud sound is not easy.
> 
> As a side note, I have two of these, about to be 3.



Can I have one?


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Can I have one?



lol 

My thoughts on the cube: it NEVER locks up. It's insane. It can be fast or slow. The feel is really nice too. I need to buy one ASAP.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 14, 2013)

Speed compared to Weilong?

Still deciding between the two. BTW I want "uncontrollable". A cube that flies is a joy to use.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 14, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Speed compared to Weilong?
> 
> Still deciding between the two. BTW I want "uncontrollable". A cube that flies is a joy to use.



From what I've heard, you'd want the Weilong. I think the CX3 is controllable and I've heard Weilong described as uncontrollable. But I only have the Weilong. I haven't tried CX3 to say with first-hand experience.


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> From what I've heard, you'd want the Weilong. I think the CX3 is controllable and I've heard Weilong described as uncontrollable. But I only have the Weilong. I haven't tried CX3 to say with first-hand experience.



Honestly the weilong isn't uncontrollable once lubed and tightened. The CX3 can go incredibly fast as well. Really I'd say get both if possible. The weilong may be a tiny bit faster; but the cx3 is hands down one of the best cubes I've ever used.


----------



## windhero (Oct 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Honestly the weilong isn't uncontrollable once lubed and tightened. The CX3 can go incredibly fast as well. Really I'd say get both if possible. The weilong may be a tiny bit faster; but the cx3 is hands down one of the best cubes I've ever used.



This depends how you lube it. There isnt a cube that is uncontrollable if you fill it with 50k. A WeiLong with the right amount of around wt 30k diff oil is definitely not easily controllable. HOWEVER! I've noticed that a center piece modded zhanchi "flies" very freely and kinda feels very silky smooth when turning. With the WeiLong it kinda feels like you have it under control some times but then you dont. Both of my cpm milky zhanchis just turn very freely.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> From what I've heard, you'd want the Weilong. I think the CX3 is controllable and I've heard Weilong described as uncontrollable. But I only have the Weilong. I haven't tried CX3 to say with first-hand experience.


The CX3 is my main and I used it in competition allready. Indeed it is more controlable and what I like the most is that I have a better look ahead on it. The MoYu Weilong is also a great cube and for sure not worse than the CX3. The sound gets better after 2000 solves or so. It needs lube more often. I use silicone weekly and Maru lube daily. My MoYu get their lube maybe once a month and stay super fast as allways.


----------



## Lagom (Oct 15, 2013)

Imo this cube is okay, yet nothing spectacular


----------



## yockee (Oct 15, 2013)

VieuxBat said:


> Just receive mine, the design looks good and feels like, to my opinion, a weilong/lingyun. I don't like it, the pieces look like they haven't been molded properly, some of the corner pieces don't match alignement (the 3 pieces when assemble are not flat), it feels really unstable maybe due to the center being smaller than the other piece, and it is hard to tension, I like my cube looser and I can't put it to the tension I like without piece popping out (problably due to the center again). Good work Cyoux, sorry that Maru did a poor job, again my opinion, on you cube.





You must like your cubes SUPER loose if you need it so loose that it pops. This cube, like the WeiLong, should never pop.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 15, 2013)

yockee said:


> You must like your cubes SUPER loose if you need it so loose that it pops. This cube, like the WeiLong, should never pop.



I have the Cx3 so thight that 45 degrees corner cut is not easy. Yet I get still a pop every 100 solves or so.. I never get pops on Dayans and Weilongs so I must say the CX3 is more prone to pops than I was expecting. About the same as with my Fangshi Shuangren V1. Maybe I just need to tighten a slight bit more.


----------



## yockee (Oct 15, 2013)

windhero said:


> I've contacted fasttech so many times without results; Did they reply with something like this?
> 
> 
> "Thank for your interest. We have added it to our to-do list and it will be updated once it is here. But it takes some time."
> ...



I've also just yesterday, asked them to sell SS stuff separately, as well as the CX3 and the SS 10x10 when it comes out.




MarcelP said:


> I have the Cx3 so thight that 45 degrees corner cut is not easy. Yet I get still a pop every 100 solves or so.. I never get pops on Dayans and Weilongs so I must say the CX3 is more prone to pops than I was expecting. About the same as with my Fangshi Shuangren V1. Maybe I just need to tighten a slight bit more.



Wow, that's crazy! It shouldn't pop!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have the Cx3 so thight that 45 degrees corner cut is not easy. Yet I get still a pop every 100 solves or so.. I never get pops on Dayans and Weilongs so I must say the CX3 is more prone to pops than I was expecting. About the same as with my Fangshi Shuangren V1. Maybe I just need to tighten a slight bit more.


What kind of piece(s) usually pop out, and doing what type of movement?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 15, 2013)

Edges pop when I move R - U real fast.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Edges pop when I move R - U real fast.



That's very interesting. I've never had any of my CX3s pop. Which set of springs are you using?


----------



## radmin (Oct 15, 2013)

My cx3 has gotten better and better since I got it. 
Out of the box it was a little rough. It felt a little squeaky (like my x-cube4). I ended up removing some flashing from the centers. For lube I put two drops of maru lube in each side. I planned to try Jigaloo if the maru lube didn't help it wasn't needed. 
I've gotten two 16.xx on it, a personal best. 

I also have control problems on the weilong. The d layer wants to wiggle on me.


----------



## BaMiao (Oct 15, 2013)

I've gotten pops with the cx3. It usually happens when I try to push the reverse corner cutting too hard and the edge in the back pops out, sometimes with catastrophic results. This becomes less common with tighter tensions.

Overall, I love the cube. I still prefer the feel of my weilong, but the cx3 is at least on par with any other cube out there.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 15, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> That's very interesting. I've never had any of my CX3s pop. Which set of springs are you using?



The ones that came in the cube. At the competition this weekend I handed it out to several others who are faster than me and they had pops aswell. So it's not my 'drunken monkey' style.. LOL


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> The ones that came in the cube. At the competition this weekend I handed it out to several others who are faster than me and they had pops aswell. So it's not my 'drunken monkey' style.. LOL



Do you have the extra silver springs? Use those.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Do you have the extra silver springs? Use those.



have you tried both sets? What is the difference in feel? I use the stock ones and love it enough not to bother changing yet but have been curious how the feel would differ.


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> have you tried both sets? What is the difference in feel? I use the stock ones and love it enough not to bother changing yet but have been curious how the feel would differ.



I don't actually own a CX3 at the moment, but people say that the silver springs are much better.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I don't actually own a CX3 at the moment, but people say that the silver springs are much better.



I say the golden ones are much better XD


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I say the golden ones are much better XD



Huh.. I don't know then  If you can make it to the meet on Saturday can I try yours/ buy one from you if you have any extra?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

Y no primary color? 

Oh and speaking of springs, I'm interested, what's the difference, is one set softer?


----------



## windhero (Oct 24, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Y no primary color?



This.

I'd already have one if primary colour plastic versions were sold :C


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone tried the glow-in-the-dark one? I am curious how differntiated the shades are in the dark


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 24, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> Anyone tried the glow-in-the-dark one? I am curious how differntiated the shades are in the dark




Not very well I presume. The cube glows, not the stickers.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 24, 2013)

that makes sense, thanks


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2013)

I want to know what the transparent blue looks like. Anyone with video or pic?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I want to know what the transparent blue looks like. Anyone with video or pic?



Check out the pics of it on this site http://thecubicle.us/maru-p-1242.html


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2013)

Those pictures are too small to see very well.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 24, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> Anyone tried the glow-in-the-dark one? I am curious how differntiated the shades are in the dark



I have one, and it's near impossible to actually solve with it in the dark. The plastic glows green, but the sticker shades are not different enough for them to be distinguished. It does look cool tho  .


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> I have one, and it's near impossible to actually solve with it in the dark. The plastic glows green, but the sticker shades are not different enough for them to be distinguished. It does look cool tho  .



I have the same problem of can't really solve the cube in the dark with my OLDER Maru glow in the dark 3x3


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Those pictures are too small to see very well.


Here


----------



## Isaac Baik (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear coubyx my center caps keep popping out please help? Any mods for this? like the paper mod?


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 25, 2013)

Isaac Baik said:


> Dear coubyx my center caps keep popping out please help? Any mods for this? like the paper mod?



Paper mod should be perfect.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Here



Thanks. That one looks like just transparent. I wonder would it feel the same as a normal one? I mean, is the plastic any different to make it transparent?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder.... In my mind transparent plastic relates to hardness like aquarium glass. Like seeing a primary cube makes me think it will be smooth. That's really interesting though because it would actually have to be different plastic since you can't dye something transparent.

The transparent blue one does seem to have a blue tint to it to me. Try comparing them in two seperate tabs with right-click ==> "Copy image URL"


----------



## rj (Oct 26, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Paper mod should be perfect.



I used glue stick glue. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah. And now can you still get your caps off?
Be careful with anything that actually adheres the thing on. You want to still be able to take the cap off. I'm guessing you glue sticks are the weaker stuff?


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yeah. And now can you still get your caps off?
> Be careful with anything that actually adheres the thing on. You want to still be able to take the cap off. I'm guessing you glue sticks are the weaker stuff?



Yes, they are weak. I can still get the caps off.

THEY DID IT!!!! LOL YES!!!: 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002086/1515903-maru-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

rj said:


> Yes, they are weak. I can still get the caps off.
> 
> THEY DID IT!!!! LOL YES!!!:
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002086/1515903-maru-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube


 They got it! But the prices are similar to other places.
It's either 50mm or 52mm. Can you even get it in either of those two sizes?


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 5, 2013)

I highly doubt that it's a mini version...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 5, 2013)

TDM said:


> They got it! But the prices are similar to other places.
> It's either 50mm or 52mm. Can you even get it in either of those two sizes?



Most of the time Fastech makes typos on the puzzle size.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 5, 2013)

They're no cheaper than other places.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, I kind of figured this was the best place to ask this question. A quick search of the forums produced no answers. Is there a cube that feels similar to the CX3? Believe it or not I have a Zhanchi, Guhong v1 & v2, Weilong, and CX3 and the Cx3 is my favorite feel of them all. I love the "crunchy", "clicky" feel it has. It seems to maintain a relatively high speed. Not as fast as a weilong, but fast enough for me. The only problem is the fact that the cube seems to catch as I'm solving. Like it's trying to lock up, but never quite does. This causes me, over the course of a solve, to waste 1-3 seconds when it "catches". Does anyone know of a cube that has a similar feel to the Maru CX3 that I could try out to see if I prefer it to the CX3? I would greatly appreciate any recommendations as I think I've finally found a cube that fits me...except for its few flaws. 

Also, does anyone know, or maybe cyoubx himself know if there is talk of a CX3 V2? A new cube is not what I'm thinking. For example the Guhong came out with a v2 (granted it basically only added torpedoes), but all of dayan essentially came out with a "v2" when he decided to change the plastic/molds slightly over time to try and increase their quality. The Weilong is now coming out with a V2 as well. I was just curious if the CX3 would ever have a successor with maybe a small number of improvements. I would love to try it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2014)

Trying gluing the corner stalks of the CX3 together. Without glue, the individual thirds tend to flex and catch on other pieces.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 7, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Trying gluing the corner stalks of the CX3 together. Without glue, the individual thirds tend to flex and catch on other pieces.



Are you sure this is a good idea? What if the glue seeps out and dries, causing a bigger problem than I had before? Have you done this before yourself? I'd love to try it. I'd love to try anything to get my CX3 to be perfect because I love it so much, but I don't want to end up ruining it in the process and having to buy a new one.


----------



## kcl (Jan 7, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Are you sure this is a good idea? What if the glue seeps out and dries, causing a bigger problem than I had before? Have you done this before yourself? I'd love to try it. I'd love to try anything to get my CX3 to be perfect because I love it so much, but I don't want to end up ruining it in the process and having to buy a new one.



You take it apart first haha. Then you sand down any excess glue there may be.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 7, 2014)

use a dab of blu-tack


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Are you sure this is a good idea? What if the glue seeps out and dries, causing a bigger problem than I had before? Have you done this before yourself? I'd love to try it. I'd love to try anything to get my CX3 to be perfect because I love it so much, but I don't want to end up ruining it in the process and having to buy a new one.


Yes I've done it on several cubes. With the corner assembled, use a knife to push a small amount of glue down between the three parts of the corner stalk. Then tie a piece of string around the stalk and pull tight to hold it together. Check to make sure the corner is closed tight all over and the stalk is in shape. Leave overnight to dry. Then remove any excess with a knife, and sand off any burrs or edges.

I think the only place you could go wrong is to not check the corner assembly before the glue dries, and end up with gaps or something.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 7, 2014)

I have glued corner stalks aswell (only on Dayan Panshi) and that works great. My CX3 is probably the least catching cube I have (and I have two CX3's). I suspect you might fumble with tentions a bit.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 7, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I have glued corner stalks aswell (only on Dayan Panshi) and that works great. My CX3 is probably the least catching cube I have (and I have two CX3's). I suspect you might fumble with tentions a bit.


Where did you b uy your CX3s from? I was thinking about trying another to see if this one is faulty or something. 

Also, thank you mark and kc for the instructions


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 7, 2014)

Wallbuys and Lightake


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 8, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Wallbuys and Lightake



have you had to wait a long time for anything ordered from lightake? I ordered a gans III like 3 weeks ago and still haven't received it.


----------



## ReGroove23 (Jan 14, 2015)

*might get into design, but first...*



cyoubx said:


> So I'm allowed to release the mechanism now. Here is a rendering of what my design was like. I'll post pictures of the actual cube later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what software do you use to make these


----------

